# Preventing Pigeon Popsicles



## City Face (Jan 2, 2022)

I live in a building with a very large balcony that used to have a tool shed at the far end opposite to the doorway. A few years ago pigeons started setting up shop in the space between the shed and the wall and we've come to an agreement that they can have that end of the balcony and their guano gets swept up and used as fertilizer.

The problem is that where I live it regularly gets down to -30C, with occasional week long snaps of -40C or lower. Last winter I found three or four frozen solid birds, and today I found my first one of the season, and I'm hoping to prevent more. Is there anything I can do to try and make things better for them, or is this just going to be a survival of the fittest situation where the ones that don't learn to find an exhaust vent somewhere just aren't going to make it? I've started putting seed out to get their energy levels up, but I'm guessing that's not going to be enough for such extreme temperatures. I wish I had power out there so I could set up a heating pad or something.


----------



## BKLoft5280 (Dec 18, 2021)

If possible you could try capturing them and keep them in the shed. As long as they are away from drafts they should survive until spring time as long as you assist them with fresh food and water.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo of where they sleep at night?


----------



## City Face (Jan 2, 2022)

I had to take the shed down this summer since it was getting really weathered and falling apart, so I leaned a sled against the wall and propped it up with some planters so it wouldn't slide down and squish the nest's inhabitants. I piled a tarp on top of it to seal it up a little better but it's by no means a proper coop or anything.










I also set up a video feed to keep an eye on some squabs as they were growing up, although I wouldn't be surprised if the cold has taken both of them since they were born late in the season.






I checked last night and didn't see anyone sleeping in there so I'm hoping that maybe they got the hint that they need to find a heat source somewhere.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Dont know if this would help, but we put a heated mat outside for the feral cat who lives in our yard. It is an outdoor pad and just plugs in.


----------



## City Face (Jan 2, 2022)

Unfortunately I don't have power out there otherwise I'd definitely get some kind of electric heater for them. I think some people get electricity on their balconies by running a cord from the air conditioner cutout, but that's on the opposite end from their nest so wiring it up will be a messy affair.

How many watts do bird heaters typically pull? A 50' cord could get something over there so I'd like to calculate what the current draw would be at the outlet to see if I could set something up without any problems.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can't you put some shelves up in that corner? Cover the sides and part of the front so that they have a completely sheltered area without any drafts.


----------



## City Face (Jan 2, 2022)

I covered the front so there's just a little opening as an entrance. This spring if I can build a simple shelter for them that isn't technically a coop I'll see what I can do.

I've been checking it every night and there's nobody sleeping in there which is a good sign at least. The food is being eaten every day and while the sun is up they seem to be congregating on my air conditioner because of the heat that's leaking out. I might just find a heater and set it up right by the balcony entrance since it's not like I'm going out there during the winter so it's not a big deal to me if it gets a little messy. It's been hitting -45 the past couple of nights and I haven't found any more frozen birds so hopefully they've found a place to keep warm.


----------

